# July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (26 June 2008)

As the June competition slowly winds down it's time to start thinking about your entry for the July competition! 

The competition leader so far this month is sam76 with his pick *CDS* having achieved an impressive 103.12% gain so far! Rick62 is currently in second place with *GLX*, sitting quite comfortably on a return of 58.33%. Rounding out the top three this month is Synergy with *NSL* which has returned a solid 43.55%.

The July stock tipping competition is once again kindly sponsored by IG Markets, so be sure to pay them a visit. IG Markets was the first company licensed by ASIC to provide CFDs, and has continued to lead the way in terms of service, range of markets and innovative products. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. Guaranteed market prices on all shares, low commissions, and superior service, look to IG Markets for the winning solution.*

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between July 1 and July 31.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Monday June 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

The best of luck to all entrants!  


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## agro (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

CEY 

cheers


----------



## Pommiegranite (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

TZL please Joe.

Thanks


----------



## Bushman (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

CII please Joe


----------



## BIG BWACULL (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

GBM Thanks


----------



## marklar (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

LOD please.

m.


----------



## drasicjazz (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

one day.... i just got to keep on trying :

FER please


----------



## roland (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

ADY thanks


----------



## sam76 (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

NSL please


----------



## nioka (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

BUL again please. It didn't make it this month so we'll see how it goes next month.


----------



## Agentm (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

adi


----------



## prawn_86 (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

lets go with BCC. Why not...


----------



## Lucky_Country (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

POS
Twiggy is back !


----------



## DB008 (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

cys please


----------



## Muschu (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

STB please


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

GBG thanks Joe


----------



## jtb (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

RPC thanks Joe


----------



## explod (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

GDR please Joe


----------



## hangseng (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

PEN again for me please Joe.

Seems I was a month early.


----------



## nunthewiser (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

LKO      please no larfing . thanks joe


----------



## Synergy (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

hmm, MHL or CAG?

I'll have a punt on CAG thanks.


----------



## juddy (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

ERH thanks. June was a month too early


----------



## grace (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

UMC  thanks Joe


----------



## So_Cynical (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

*EDE* - Eden energy, is due for a run up...thanks Joe.


----------



## Miner (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

RMT please 
Thanks 
(The promoter has good track record and lot of drilling is going to yield fantastic result by end of July )


----------



## springhill (26 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

GLX plz


----------



## JTLP (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

BMY thanks Joe


----------



## ALFguy (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

*MNM* please Joe


----------



## son of baglimit (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

NMS - ta


----------



## refined silver (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

PGM please.


----------



## Fab (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

RBY thanks


----------



## Trader Paul (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*



Hi Joe,

JAT ..... floated early 2008, with rounding bottom on the chart
and 3 positive time cycles due to slot into place, in July 2008 .....

..... and has lifted off its lows already, with increased volumes ... 

have a great weekend

  paul



=====


----------



## Santoro (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

SBM thanks....


----------



## Family_Guy (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

CQU pls.....thanks


----------



## Eddyl (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

DYL thanks


----------



## doogie_goes_off (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

BSM thanks Joe,

What goes down must...


----------



## adamim1 (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

MAK

Thanks mate


----------



## wipz (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

CVN for the bounce


----------



## TheAbyss (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

AAR on the back of a PFS announcement thanks


----------



## doctorj (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

FAR


----------



## juw177 (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

CFR please. Go you Hotcopper posters!


----------



## blehgg (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

CDS ~  

Thanks ~


----------



## mickqld (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

RMG again please Joe.....


----------



## kgee (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

BMO


----------



## Go Nuke (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

Ah too easy for next month..

*EGO*
_Empire oil and Gas_

Please Joe.


----------



## YELNATS (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

COK thks


----------



## 2BAD4U (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

Let's go *MHL* again thanks


----------



## J.B.Nimble (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

Hmmm... SUR soon, soon, soon...


----------



## lioness (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

Hello Joe,

Too easy, SDL for me please.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (27 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

Hi Joe ,ORD for me ...again ,third time lucky,thanks


----------



## Happy (28 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

PRE for me thanks


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (28 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

I'll stick with URL thanks Joe


JW


----------



## Birdster (28 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

HAW please.


----------



## LeeTV (28 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

*MAR* thanks. Still researching but has good potential


----------



## birdmanz (28 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

TZL please


----------



## birdmanz (28 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

ignore mine Joe...i see pommie has it already, should have known he would.....and having now read the criteria i don't qualify to eneter all the same.....pommie will be a clear winner in July me thinks


----------



## Doris (28 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

SBN thanks Joe...


----------



## canny (28 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

Toss up between CVI and RIA and KEY....

I'll take *CVI* though please Joe - I think this will be their month - at last!


----------



## legs (28 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

TOE please.


----------



## M34N (28 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

*RAU* please


----------



## drillinto (28 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

LRF


----------



## MR. (28 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

GRR      cheers.


----------



## Nicks (28 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

Hi Joe,

CNM if avail, if not BNB


----------



## Ruprect (29 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

Hi Joe

Could i have *KEY* please?

Thanks


----------



## Fender (29 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

Hey Joe

SBM please!


----------



## chrissyoscar (29 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

I'll take *MXR* please.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (29 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

Hmmmm considering DTM, AXE & CYL......
I'll go with DTM please Joe! Low market cap of under $6M with discovery of what would appear to be a large moly resource with further interesting anomolies under exploration  Good luck to all


----------



## chicken8 (29 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

UNI please


----------



## Mofra (29 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

PNA please Joe


----------



## Gurgler (29 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

CTS please, Joe.


----------



## kolonel (29 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

CPR for the win.

Regards
kolonel


----------



## DavidB1 (29 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

was going to go ego but it is gone 

Pacrim Energy Limited (PRE.AX)

plz


----------



## ozstox (29 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

I don't qualify for the july competition - anyone interested in EXT - waiting jorc and positioned next to rossing and langer heinrich and looks like uranium starting to makes it way back.  Getting some reasonable broker coverage now also.  Very tightly held stock and can move fast. Been making steady gain and holding well on red days. Anyway that's my thoughts - somebody's welcome to enter it if you can't think of anything else in this market. Not to sure how to post here so here goes.


----------



## donos (29 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

Not eligible to post but CXY for a punt if no one else wants it


----------



## Real1ty (29 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

TAP please


----------



## emerger (29 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

MRX please


----------



## Markcoinoz (29 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

Ahhhh!!!

Still don't qualify!!!

Perhaps in a year or so i might.

Anyway for the non-qualifiers i would put THX in the pool.

Cheers markcoinoz


----------



## bvbfan (30 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

OXR for me thanks


----------



## bigdog (30 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

HNR , thanks Joe


----------



## Sean K (30 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

BFE thanks Joe


----------



## kenny (30 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

*RWD *for me thanks.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## 2sense (30 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

not eligible but SYR plox.

Thanks Joe


----------



## sydneysider (30 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

AAF please. Sydneysider


----------



## white_goodman (30 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

BPT

thankyou


----------



## noirua (30 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

FLX please Joe, thanks


----------



## rub92me (30 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

I'll try ZYL one more time...


----------



## Knobby22 (30 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

APG.


----------



## andy87 (30 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

might put a gamble on *CII* to move even higher


----------



## nomore4s (30 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

Been awhile since I entered but I'll try ABJ, thanks Joe.

With some of the stocks entered running hard today some people will no doubt be spewing they've run a day early


----------



## jonojpsg (30 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

I'll go DMM thanks


----------



## kagemusha (30 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

ADY thanks


----------



## steven1234 (30 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

CQT thanks


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

JAK please.





.


----------



## pan (30 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

*AEX*

cheers joe


----------



## Tradert (30 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

IAU thanks.


----------



## tnargak (30 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

SRA please


----------



## ColB (30 June 2008)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

ELK Please


----------

